# Everything that is wrong about golf!!!



## TheCaddie (Sep 22, 2015)

So, as some of you will know, I recently moved home and have relocated to Sevenoaks. One of the very first things on the agenda for both me and my partner (both 28 years old), was to join a golf club and start getting involved.

After a telephone call a few months ago, we both turned up yesterday for a tour of the course and to find out more about joining. Unfortunately, whilst the membership secretary was welcoming enough to me, he barely addressed my partner or spoke to her, it was all directed at me as if she was an after thought. He also said that we'd need to speak to the Pro who has a big say in members that join, and unfortunately, the pro was rude, condesending, and was very reluctant with my partner. It almost seemed as if he sent us to the Pro to do his dirty work.

Whilst I am towards the top end of the handicap bracket and my partner would be slightly above it, I would have thought the fact that there were two young potential members that lived 2 minute drive away, they'd be snapping both of our hands of. They even send they needed more members, particularly female! We explained our situation in detail and made it really clear about our ability, our intentions to play a lot, get lessons, etc.

However, my partner was made to feel like a complete idiot, unwelcome, and was talked to like a child. Which obviously upset me as well. It was very much a 'we'll decide if you're of the right standard to be a part of our club'

Their entire attitude was just terrible, and it's probably why they only have about 40 active female members.

The course, and facilities are top notch, and whilst it is a tricky course, it's something I would have liked to be a part of, but the PRO even said if I don't break a 100 in my playing in round I would need to do a 6 month academy course with massively restricted membership. It just didn't set things in the right tone. I would much rather get lessons and keep playing the course... the scores will come down. Such short sightedness. I explained that my scores have been mid to high 90s at Richmond Park, and to begin with at this course I would be slightly above that I imagine, but wouldn't take long to get back down. He didn't really care.

We could have been members of that club for the next 40/50 years!!!

Instead, we visited a few others, and whilst one might not be the same quality of course for a purist, it is still a great course that suits both our needs, has great facilities, and also allows me and my partner to play golf together... which is what we enjoy! It also had a much more thriving male and female membership, and even turning up on a Monday the clubhouse was busy.

Reading about all of the bad stories on the forum and in GM, I often thought it was a bit of an extreme, but having experienced it first hand, I now realise what a problem the sport of golf has on its hands, and hence the decline. My partner, who would also be paying best part of Â£1000 a year, might as well have not been there. I was basically being told yes you can join, but there was always a little caveat after. Shocking.

Fortunately my partner and I love playing the game, and we have joined another club that works for us. What a shame the original club that we wanted to join is missing out on what would probably be over Â£100k between us in our lifetime in membership fees.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 22, 2015)

That all sounds rather sad mate and I feel for your partner.

Im glad you are all sorted now and are happy.

If it was me I would go back and tell them why you decided not to join their club.


----------



## jamielaing (Sep 22, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			So, as some of you will know, I recently moved home and have relocated to Sevenoaks. One of the very first things on the agenda for both me and my partner (both 28 years old), was to join a golf club and start getting involved.

After a telephone call a few months ago, we both turned up yesterday for a tour of the course and to find out more about joining. Unfortunately, whilst the membership secretary was welcoming enough to me, he barely addressed my partner or spoke to her, it was all directed at me as if she was an after thought. He also said that we'd need to speak to the Pro who has a big say in members that join, and unfortunately, the pro was rude, condesending, and was very reluctant with my partner. It almost seemed as if he sent us to the Pro to do his dirty work.

Whilst I am towards the top end of the handicap bracket and my partner would be slightly above it, I would have thought the fact that there were two young potential members that lived 2 minute drive away, they'd be snapping both of our hands of. They even send they needed more members, particularly female! We explained our situation in detail and made it really clear about our ability, our intentions to play a lot, get lessons, etc.

However, my partner was made to feel like a complete idiot, unwelcome, and was talked to like a child. Which obviously upset me as well. It was very much a 'we'll decide if you're of the right standard to be a part of our club'

Their entire attitude was just terrible, and it's probably why they only have about 40 active female members.

The course, and facilities are top notch, and whilst it is a tricky course, it's something I would have liked to be a part of, but the PRO even said if I don't break a 100 in my playing in round I would need to do a 6 month academy course with massively restricted membership. It just didn't set things in the right tone. I would much rather get lessons and keep playing the course... the scores will come down. Such short sightedness. I explained that my scores have been mid to high 90s at Richmond Park, and to begin with at this course I would be slightly above that I imagine, but wouldn't take long to get back down. He didn't really care.

We could have been members of that club for the next 40/50 years!!!

Instead, we visited a few others, and whilst one might not be the same quality of course for a purist, it is still a great course that suits both our needs, has great facilities, and also allows me and my partner to play golf together... which is what we enjoy! It also had a much more thriving male and female membership, and even turning up on a Monday the clubhouse was busy.

Reading about all of the bad stories on the forum and in GM, I often thought it was a bit of an extreme, but having experienced it first hand, I now realise what a problem the sport of golf has on its hands, and hence the decline. My partner, who would also be paying best part of Â£1000 a year, might as well have not been there. I was basically being told yes you can join, but there was always a little caveat after. Shocking.

Fortunately my partner and I love playing the game, and we have joined another club that works for us. What a shame the original club that we wanted to join is missing out on what would probably be over Â£100k between us in our lifetime in membership fees.
		
Click to expand...

Golf clubs forget that they are there to serve the members which includes future members. The old school thinking is really ridiculous and is a barrier within many clubs. I would say from what you have said that they were unwelcoming to both of you. I would never think of saying to someone you will need to go on a course to prove you can play here. How many of their coffin dodging members (every club has them!) break 100?

The one that really gets to me is joining fees. I approached a club that wanted Â£1000 a year but it's Â£3000 to join!

Find the courses you want and then see how friendly the membership is. If you walk in and people say hi it's a much better club!


----------



## Bratty (Sep 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear that, mate. Westerham wouldn't treat you or your partner like that, I can assure you!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 22, 2015)

What a very disheartening story and I'm sure you were livid. It's like some kind of arcane throwback to the bad old days of the 60s and displays an arrogant attitude that should have no place in the modern game.

At least you have both found somewhere but how maddening for you both.


----------



## Sweep (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow. absolutely unbelievable behaviour from the first club! I am sorry clubs like that give the whole club scene a bad name.
I am very pleased you found a good club though and I do think from what you have said that you actually had a lucky escape and that will will enjoy your time there so much more.
Whilst I accept that the second club may not have as good a course as the first, a golf club is about so much more than it's course. Many clubs in my experience would do well to remember that. An "all round" club with a good course, good facilities, good membership and good social side, is in my view so much better than a club that views it's "great" course as a reason to treat it's members and prospective members badly. To do so is to be complacent  and is just plain bad business practice.
As they say, things happen for a reason. Good luck in your new club!


----------



## lex! (Sep 22, 2015)

That sounds awful. I just wonder what the genuine members are like, away from the secretary and that miserable pro. How many players can really break 100 out there?


----------



## TheCaddie (Sep 22, 2015)

For two young people who are desperate to take the past year and a half's golfing experience into a proper club, it was just so frustrating! 

We are the few that make it through the pay to play scheme, make the time to play regularly, want to improve, want to get lessons, want to play through the winter, so to be made to feel like we weren't worthy was just so dissapointing. 

I really was shocked tbh. Especially when they mentioned they used to have a waiting list, don't anymore, need members, etc. Then just epitomised everything the sport should be trying to get away from. 

Thanks all for your kind words and yes, everything happens for a reason! &#128515;


----------



## TheCaddie (Sep 22, 2015)

lex! said:



			That sounds awful. I just wonder what the genuine members are like, away from the secretary and that miserable pro. How many players can really break 100 out there?
		
Click to expand...

The pro was an ex PGA tour player for 15 years.... And unfortunately seemed to treat entrance like you needed to be a PGA player rather than people who are newish to the game, but can actually play it, and yes... As I suspect probably better than some of their members!!! What a shame.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2015)

Poor behaviour from the club

Did you tell them exactly how you felt ?

Half the issue with some of the ingrained idiots within clubs is they believe what they are doing is how it should be - need to tell them and also highlight on social media as well

Shaming them is the only way to get these clubs moving forward 

Last summer I looked to move to another club - I spoke to the secretary who gave me a form - in the office was an elderly gentleman and lady and they asked me a number of questions - first was age then HC and then my job - when I was ex forces their eyes lit up until I said I was just a NCO - they then rolled their eyes and told me they are full and I would be on a waiting list !! Now I know the club now is struggling due to very high age numbers and no one coming through - in about 10'years the club will struggle and it's one the best in the area


----------



## Sats (Sep 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Poor behaviour from the club

Did you tell them exactly how you felt ?

Half the issue with some of the ingrained idiots within clubs is they believe what they are doing is how it should be - need to tell them and also highlight on social media as well

Shaming them is the only way to get these clubs moving forward 

Last summer I looked to move to another club - I spoke to the secretary who gave me a form - in the office was an elderly gentleman and lady and they asked me a number of questions - first was age then HC and then my job - when I was ex forces their eyes lit up until I said I was just a NCO - they then rolled their eyes and told me they are full and I would be on a waiting list !! Now I know the club now is struggling due to very high age numbers and no one coming through - in about 10'years the club will struggle and it's one the best in the area
		
Click to expand...

NCO, How dare you not be a privileged rupert who relies heavily on the experienced NCO's to show them how its done! 

Poor behaviour by clubs and out dated rules to treat people this way.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 22, 2015)

jamielaing said:



*Golf clubs forget that they are there to serve the members *which includes future members. The old school thinking is really ridiculous and is a barrier within many clubs. I would say from what you have said that they were unwelcoming to both of you. I would never think of saying to someone you will need to go on a course to prove you can play here. How many of their coffin dodging members (every club has them!) break 100?

The one that really gets to me is joining fees. I approached a club that wanted Â£1000 a year but it's Â£3000 to join!

Find the courses you want and then see how friendly the membership is. If you walk in and people say hi it's a much better club!
		
Click to expand...

I was told at my old club, by the chairman himself, that his job isn't to make the members happy.
I didn't say any more to him as, if my feeling had been properly expressed, it may have gotten me blackballed at all the clubs in Derbyshire .


----------



## Sats (Sep 22, 2015)

JamesR said:



			I was told at my old club, by the chairman himself, that his job isn't to make the members happy.
I didn't say any more to him as, if my feeling had been properly expressed, it may have gotten me blackballed at all the clubs in Derbyshire .
		
Click to expand...


Shame you couldn't just iron the old guy out. Members are the life blood of any club this sport has too many out of touch f'wits playing and deciding things.


----------



## Martin70 (Sep 22, 2015)

Sounds like you had a lucky escape.


----------



## TheCaddie (Sep 22, 2015)

JamesR said:



			I was told at my old club, by the chairman himself, that his job isn't to make the members happy.
I didn't say any more to him as, if my feeling had been properly expressed, it may have gotten me blackballed at all the clubs in Derbyshire .
		
Click to expand...

It's exactly why we both just grinned and beared it yesterday!!


----------



## RollinThunder (Sep 22, 2015)

Clubs just can't be like that in 2015, it's no wonder the majority of them are struggling.

When  I joined my last club, because I only had one proposer, I had to have a  "handicap assessment" with the pro, where he just looked at your swing,  and assessed your personality. I imagine it's to check whether you'd  hack the course up. If he thought you'd struggle to break 100, he'd  recommend you a course of lessons before they accepted your membership.  Luckily, he was a lovely fellow, and it just ended up being a free  20-minute lesson, after which he signed my form, saying that I'd break  100 every time. The secretary was a bit snooty when she was processing the reduced student membership, but when she asked what I was studying, and I told her what and where, her eyes lit up, probably because her kids of the same age were doing a Mickey Mouse subject like Film Studies at some slap-dash ex-Polytechnic uni


----------



## Junior (Sep 22, 2015)

I definitely write to the both the gents captain and ladies captain and explain where their section of the club will continue to struggle to attract members.  

Really really poor showing.


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Sep 22, 2015)

I am now in the process of looking for a new club in the Kent area. It seems a bit of a minefield


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 22, 2015)

RollinThunder said:



			Clubs just can't be like that in 2015, it's no wonder the majority of them are struggling.

When  I joined my last club, because I only had one proposer, I had to have a  "handicap assessment" with the pro, where he just looked at your swing,  and assessed your personality. I imagine it's to check whether you'd  hack the course up. If he thought you'd struggle to break 100, he'd  recommend you a course of lessons before they accepted your membership.  Luckily, he was a lovely fellow, and it just ended up being a free  20-minute lesson, after which he signed my form, saying that I'd break  100 every time. *The secretary was a bit snooty* when she was processing the reduced student membership, but when she asked what I was studying, and I told her what and where, her eyes lit up, *probably because her kids of the same age were doing a Mickey Mouse subject like Film Studies at some slap-dash ex-Polytechnic uni* 

Click to expand...

Yep, nothing like a bit of snobbery to get your back up


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 22, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			For two young people who are desperate to take the past year and a half's golfing experience into a proper club, it was just so frustrating! 

We are the few that make it through the pay to play scheme, make the time to play regularly, want to improve, want to get lessons, want to play through the winter, so to be made to feel like we weren't worthy was just so dissapointing. 

I really was shocked tbh. Especially when they mentioned they used to have a waiting list, don't anymore, need members, etc. Then just epitomised everything the sport should be trying to get away from. 

Thanks all for your kind words and yes, everything happens for a reason! &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Very sad to hear, but better finding out before they got your cash and you'd regretted it.


----------



## RollinThunder (Sep 22, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Yep, nothing like a bit of snobbery to get your back up

Click to expand...

She drew first blood, not me. She drew first blood!


----------



## Berger (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm sure the Treasurer of a club which needs new members would be interested to hear that potential new members are being put off by the membership secretary and pro for whatever reason.


----------



## Curls (Sep 22, 2015)

Shameful. Feel for your partner, sickener.

Enjoy the more sociable club, I know the friendliness of the membership at my club is far more important than the facilities, as long as the track is enough to keep you interested then you're laughing.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 22, 2015)

I find very difficult to understand why clubs are still like this. I moved nearly two years ago to a modern-ish club that doesn't have a committee and does have a sensible dress code. No stupid rules about mobiles or where to change your shoes. Its like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## ruff-driver (Sep 22, 2015)

Places like these need to look at the year on the calendar and get with the times :mmm:


----------



## TheCaddie (Sep 22, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			Places like these need to look at the year on the calendar and get with the times :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Couldnt agree more. If some of these clubs opened their doors a little wider then the standard of golf at the club would increase, and in turn more people would be playing, which is best for the game.

There are plenty of people that have the money to join these kinds of clubs, so start welcoming them!


----------



## TheCaddie (Sep 22, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I find very difficult to understand why clubs are still like this. I moved nearly two years ago to a modern-ish club that doesn't have a committee and does have a sensible dress code. No stupid rules about mobiles or where to change your shoes. Its like a breath of fresh air.
		
Click to expand...

It's the short sightedness that kills me. We literally live 2 minute drive from the club. In the summer we'd be their most nights, and every weekend, and we'd more than likely spend money behind the bar too. We are young, no children ATM, and both want to improve. We are exactly the type of people golf clubs are crying out for... 

For the sake of 6 - 12 months not being at their 'standard' for a return of 40 years potential membership it's a fairly safe risk reward play.


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 22, 2015)

Still to many clubs think that joining them is some sort of status symbol.


----------



## RollinThunder (Sep 22, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			Places like these need to look at the year on the calendar and get with the times :mmm:
		
Click to expand...


Exactly!

As a young person, some of the rules that clubs have in  place are just laughable. You could say I'm from the generation where  money talks, and if you pay, you get it, not having to rely on gender,  colour, creed, or socio-economic status, the former and the latter being  the main ones in golf clubs.  

A club near me has a very  outdated application procedure, with proposers, seconders, interviews,  ballots by a committee, handicap assessments, snooty people, etc, and it just made me  think, I had Â£800 in my hand for a membership, and it can spend itself anywhere. They should have been trying to snarl it out your hand, not look down their nose at you like you're not worthy of their presence. I'm sure the OP had a similar opinion.


----------



## stevelev (Sep 22, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			It's the short sightedness that kills me. We literally live 2 minute drive from the club. In the summer we'd be their most nights, and every weekend, and we'd more than likely spend money behind the bar too. We are young, no children ATM, and both want to improve. We are exactly the type of people golf clubs are crying out for... 

For the sake of 6 - 12 months not being at their 'standard' for a return of 40 years potential membership it's a fairly safe risk reward play.
		
Click to expand...

You need to be a champion for future prospective members of the 1st club and name and shame them. Nothin at all wrong with posting your feedback on Twitter and this/ other forum(s). Like others have said the club are probably in the dark ages, and I don t think the PGA would appreciate a teaching pro (thats all he is now) conducting himself that way.

What was the pro called BTW.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 22, 2015)

I was saying the other day at Sharpley, clubs need to get with the times and start doing things which will entice new members otherwise they will be turned into housing estates. Who wants to join a club where you can't get a table in the bar because the 'captain's sweep' have pushed them all together meaning no one else can sit down. Club secretaries who won't even answer a reasonable question and are rude to members. It's weird, it really is ridiculous how some golf clubs can be lol.


----------



## Piece (Sep 22, 2015)

Dreadful treatment! Glad you found somewhere else that wants you. Hope you can find the time to write a strong letter to that club about your 'experience'.


----------



## sm1gt (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi Caddie,

Would you mind pming me the name of the club you have avoided and the one you have joined please?
 I found this forum ( as an aside, I used to be an active poster on Golf magic, the format of their forum is pretty unsightly now, has Golf monthly had a lot of Gmagic transfers? ) through googling various courses around Twells and I am in the same situation as you. I am looking to join a club and my partner may do too once she feels comfortable. And it would be great to know where we can avoid! 

Many thanks!


----------



## chellie (Sep 22, 2015)

Sounds like you had a lucky escape!


----------



## Sybez (Sep 22, 2015)

Shocking to hear but not surprised! Golf's antiquated fuddy duddies like this need to lay down and die otherwise their precious boys clubs will be no more! 

You def have to voice your feelings to the club! Then tell us all too


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 22, 2015)

Absolutely appalling. Sexism is still rife within our golf clubs but rarely as overtly demonstrated as that. I suggest your partner writes to their lady captain to explain what happened and why she didn't join. 

I imagine she is already painfully aware of the situation but perhaps this might give her some ammunition to drag them into the 21st century.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Sep 22, 2015)

Appalling. i bet the members are even worse! Got no time for people like that.

Least you have managed to tricked your other half into playing which is excellent. Wish my wife would give it a go !


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 22, 2015)

It's daft and sexist and to be clear in advance it's a position I don't agree with. However! The club seems to be well established and healthy, so you have to be careful phrasing your complaint in terms of "You have to have members like us to survive these difficult times" because it seems that they're doing just fine without members like you. And that's a very difficult argument to overcome as we all know.

It's not hard to infer which is the club in question. Sevenoaks. 2 Minutes Drive. Google Maps. Bingo?


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 22, 2015)

Where did you join for in the end ?

I'd heard both KP and the W were both quite snooty but didn't have first hand experience so didn't say so in your original post about golf clubs in that area.


----------



## ruff-driver (Sep 22, 2015)

Is a certain D.G the head pro mentioned ?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 22, 2015)

I wish you had named and shamed then you'd be pretty certain that they'd be sorted out for their behaviour


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 22, 2015)

sm1gt said:



			Hi Caddie,

Would you mind pming me the name of the club you have avoided and the one you have joined please?
 I found this forum ( as an aside, I used to be an active poster on Golf magic, the format of their forum is pretty unsightly now, has Golf monthly had a lot of Gmagic transfers? ) through googling various courses around Twells and I am in the same situation as you. I am looking to join a club and my partner may do too once she feels comfortable. And it would be great to know where we can avoid! 

Many thanks!
		
Click to expand...

welcome aboard


----------



## TheCaddie (Sep 22, 2015)

spongebob59 said:



			Where did you join for in the end ?

I'd heard both KP and the W were both quite snooty but didn't have first hand experience so didn't say so in your original post about golf clubs in that area.
		
Click to expand...

It's KP.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 22, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			It's KP.
		
Click to expand...

KP the good one, or the bad?


----------



## Bratty (Sep 22, 2015)

sm1gt said:



			Hi Caddie,

Would you mind pming me the name of the club you have avoided and the one you have joined please?
 I found this forum ( as an aside, I used to be an active poster on Golf magic, the format of their forum is pretty unsightly now, has Golf monthly had a lot of Gmagic transfers? ) through googling various courses around Twells and I am in the same situation as you. I am looking to join a club and my partner may do too once she feels comfortable. And it would be great to know where we can avoid! 

Many thanks!
		
Click to expand...

sm1gt, have a search for the caddie's original post about where to join in Sevenoaks, too. We all chipped in with our thoughts on courses.

I'll gladly take you around Westerham from late October?


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 22, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			KP the good one, or the bad?
		
Click to expand...


Bad, I'd imagine


----------



## TheCaddie (Sep 22, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			KP the good one, or the bad?
		
Click to expand...

Bad.


----------



## Craggles89 (Sep 22, 2015)

'Everything that is wrong about golf' is the perfect subject line for this thread.
Its things like this that worry me for the time I get around to joining somewhere.
There should be list of snooty / rude course in each region to avoid to save people their time, and hopefully these courses will start acting like a business and stop turning new customers away.  Essentially thats what we are, and if the poorest scrappiest looking fella had walked into a high end shop, of course they would turn there nose up, but the second he got out a wad of cash they wouldnt mind at all.  Sadly, golf clubs seem to still deter those willing to pay them their hard earned, sooner or later they will crash and burn and wish they had done things differently I'm sure.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 22, 2015)

spongebob59 said:



			Bad, I'd imagine
		
Click to expand...


So where did you go, Nizels ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2015)

Had a look at the courses near the OP and if it's the one I think it's a shame as it looks a lovely course. 

Hopefully the OP finds a club that is more welcoming


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Sep 22, 2015)

sm1gt said:



			Hi Caddie,

Would you mind pming me the name of the club you have avoided and the one you have joined please?
 I found this forum ( as an aside, I used to be an active poster on Golf magic, the format of their forum is pretty unsightly now, has Golf monthly had a lot of Gmagic transfers? ) through googling various courses around Twells and I am in the same situation as you. I am looking to join a club and my partner may do too once she feels comfortable. And it would be great to know where we can avoid! 

Many thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Welcome aboard sm1gt! I'm a T Wells resident and am a very happy member at the Nevill, so would happily show you round there one weekend if you want to check it out as your closest option.



FairwayDodger said:



			Absolutely appalling. Sexism is still rife within our golf clubs but rarely as overtly demonstrated as that. I suggest your partner writes to their lady captain to explain what happened and why she didn't join.
		
Click to expand...

I'd certainly recommend this, those responsible are likely to shrug it off, those it affects are more likely to take action.



TheCaddie said:



			Bad.
		
Click to expand...

We had a lot of KP members joining us at the Nevill this year reporting that the club is on the down, so think you dodged a bullet there! Hope you and your partner enjoy your new club and get the proper members experience!


----------



## TheCaddie (Sep 22, 2015)

spongebob59 said:



			So where did you go, Nizels ?
		
Click to expand...

We did indeed. The course and greens were in great condition, the clubhouse was friendly and there is a gym and swimming pool that we will both use. Especially throughout winter.

KP a nicer course for the purist, but unfortunately Nizels beats it hands down in a lot of categories. Slight negative I suppose is that it's a country club / fitness centre and therefore it's not pure golf, but actually that works for us and we are both happy. There is also a much more vibrant ladies segment and men's in fact, and far more welcoming.

10/15 minutes drive so KP beats it there, but willing to travel for all of the other reasons above. Hopefully it works out!


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 22, 2015)

That's unbelievable. After just looking at the clubs website that's Â£5240 in the first year they've just missed out on inc' Â£1000 pp joining fees.


----------



## TheCaddie (Sep 22, 2015)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			Welcome aboard sm1gt! I'm a T Wells resident and am a very happy member at the Nevill, so would happily show you round there one weekend if you want to check it out as your closest option.



I'd certainly recommend this, those responsible are likely to shrug it off, those it affects are more likely to take action.



We had a lot of KP members joining us at the Nevill this year reporting that the club is on the down, so think you dodged a bullet there! Hope you and your partner enjoy your new club and get the proper members experience!
		
Click to expand...

That's good to know Jake! Cheers! Shame Nevill is too far on the wrong side for us... Would be 40 mins in the car otherwise we'd check it out. Sounds like they are doing things right there!


----------



## louise_a (Sep 22, 2015)

It seems to me that the first people that meet you when you are looking to join a club are quite often the worst people to do the job.

I have had similar treatment.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 22, 2015)

Lucky escape mate, better to find out what it's like before handing over the cash.


----------



## TheCaddie (Sep 22, 2015)

louise_a said:



			It seems to me that the first people that meet you when you are looking to join a club are quite often the worst people to do the job.

I have had similar treatment.
		
Click to expand...

Ludicrous isn't it!?


----------



## sm1gt (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome!

Bratty, thanks very much for the offer. Westerham sounds like a lovely place, a friend of mine from Uni has been a member there most of his life I believe, he loves it, - congrats on the new practice facilities.

Jake, thank you too. Nevill is high on my list to play and I'd love to take up your offer at some point. 

At the moment however I've got some upcoming professional exams to study for (hence my procrastination/dreaming of joining a club) that are using up all my weekends and a holiday booked once they are done. So I couldn't schedule anything at this point in time. 

The offers are much appreciated though, thanks again!


----------



## GG26 (Sep 22, 2015)

I think that you had a lucky escape and I hope that you both enjoy your time at the club chosen.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 22, 2015)

It's not new news but 3 years ago when I was looking to join a club in our area within a ten to twelve mile radius, I was spoilt for choice, Ramsdale, Springwater, oak mere, Mansfield, Sherwood, Worksop, College Pines, Rufford, Bondhay, Southwell and finally Norwood Park where I eventually joined.
as a 50 yr old it was quite daunting choosing which club to join, some were never really an option. The one where I was half an inch off fighting with a guy on the first tee was definitely an option, until it was reported to the club captain via a third party what had gone off. When it was swept under the carpet as it was not " prudent to upset one of the established well to do members". Well Tashyboy said stick it and I have not been back since. So yes snobbery does still exsist at golf clubs.
what narked me re my incident at Rufford was the club captain was a work colleague who I considered a good pal. It seemed a golf member had more of a bond than a friend. Even though he was an out of order dick.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 23, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I wish you had named and shamed then you'd be pretty certain that they'd be sorted out for their behaviour
		
Click to expand...

I have mentioned to members of the club that treated me badly and the response was "we all know what he (the secretary) is like but he is one of the old guard and is entrenched in the position"

So basically the members know how unwelcoming the secretary is but they do not do anything about it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 23, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			It's not new news but 3 years ago when I was looking to join a club in our area within a ten to twelve mile radius, *I was spoilt for choice, Ramsdale, Springwater, oak mere, Mansfield, Sherwood, Worksop, College Pines, Rufford, Bondhay, Southwell and finally Norwood Park* where I eventually joined.
as a 50 yr old it was quite daunting choosing which club to join, some were never really an option. The one where I was half an inch off fighting with a guy on the first tee was definitely an option, until it was reported to the club captain via a third party what had gone off. When it was swept under the carpet as it was not " prudent to upset one of the established well to do members". Well Tashyboy said stick it and I have not been back since. So yes snobbery does still exsist at golf clubs.
what narked me re my incident at Rufford was the club captain was a work colleague who I considered a good pal. It seemed a golf member had more of a bond than a friend. Even though he was an out of order dick.
		
Click to expand...

So you really were trying to decide between Sherwood Forest and Jack Barker in Mansfield then?


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 23, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			So you really were trying to decide between Sherwood Forest and Jack Barker in Mansfield then?  

Click to expand...

It turns out one of my customers is a member at Sherwood, we're hoping to get 9 holes in the next time I'm down. Is it any good? He did mention is was quite stuffy like


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 23, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			It turns out one of my customers is a member at Sherwood, we're hoping to get 9 holes in the next time I'm down. Is it any good? He did mention is was quite stuffy like 

Click to expand...

Yes it is a lovely course. I've had lessons with the pro a bit and bought some irons from him as they were cheaper than any internet shop.  It is one of the more traditional clubs, but to be honest I've not felt it any 'stuffier' than just about any other club.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 23, 2015)

Hacker you bad man. &#128513;

as as I mentioned a sentence or two later some were never an option and smashing me irons into an old pit tip was one of the reasons I never joined. having said that there is an hole on the back nine and it looks like your playing in the petrified forest. It's gorgeous.

Note, when the tornado went through Sherwood last year, the local golfers said to the Sherwood members " You will have to play at Sherwood Forest "B" course next door". Mansfields very own Jack Barker course. It did not go down to well.

played on a freebie earlier this year, when Sherwood was landscaped by Tornado Tash. There members got some freebies at other courses in Notts. the favour was returned. Tash and four others played in last week in March. There was the smallest smudging of frost about and the weather was gorgeous. Every green bar one was a temp. I was gutted.

having a drink in the clubhouse looking over the course is gorgeous. We were made really welcome. It is the closest course to me but cost was an issue and I have more pals at Norwood.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2015)

Just catching up on the forum and I can't believe a club can be like that in 2015. Not sure if I was more disgusted about the attitude in general or the secretary being a spineless coward and getting the pro to do the dirty work. Glad the OP and his partner found a far warmer welcome elsewhere and hope they have a happy time in their new home


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 23, 2015)

louise_a said:



			I have mentioned to members of the club that treated me badly and the response was "we all know what he (the secretary) is like but he is one of the old guard and is entrenched in the position"

*So basically the members know how unwelcoming the secretary is but they do not do anything about it.*

Click to expand...

You tend to find that some clubs will put up with a bad sec because they can't find anyone else willing to do the job. Not an excuse, more a reason.


----------



## TheCaddie (Sep 23, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			You tend to find that some clubs will put up with a bad sec because they can't find anyone else willing to do the job. Not an excuse, more a reason.
		
Click to expand...

Remarkable isn't it... And such a shame!


----------



## TheCaddie (Sep 23, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just catching up on the forum and I can't believe a club can be like that in 2015. Not sure if I was more disgusted about the attitude in general or the secretary being a spineless coward and getting the pro to do the dirty work. Glad the OP and his partner found a far warmer welcome elsewhere and hope they have a happy time in their new home
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Homer, much appreciated!


----------

